# No Crow Cockerel Collar?



## Powells_Poultry (Oct 7, 2014)

I have recently been made aware of these constrictive collars to reduce crowing/volume. I am just wondering if anyone has ever used them and more importantly do they work?

Thanks kindly for help.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had one for a previous rooster. It didnt work. I wasted $17 on it. It works on some roosters from what i heard. I used it on a silkie rooster . It might work better on a regular rooster. With normal feathers


----------

